# English show x miniature



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello there

My partner and I have been after an American miniature cockapoo but we're not having much joy. We also like English show miniature cockapoos, but haven't seen that many pictures. 

So it would be a great help if owners of these cockapoos could send us a few snaps of their dogs as pups growing up to give us more of an idea 

Look forward to seeing some great pictures


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby - an American cocker x toy poodle


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph, and English show cocker x miniature poodle


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane. She is an American toy mix. She is 2 years old, about 10-11 inches, and weighs in 9lbs.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

[QUOTE=Lynn
I didn't know she was such a peanut! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> Lynn
> I didn't know she was such a peanut!
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly is an English show cocker x miniature poodle. Her mum was quite a big cocker and Tilly is growing to be quite a big girl!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

George's mum was a small working cocker and dad was a miniture poodle he weighs 7.5kg and up to his shoulder is 15 inches, he is now 10 months old. I think he is now about the size of his mum LouLou




This photo was him at 7 months old and a hairy monster haha bit shorter hair now, his cut is very like Tilly on above post x


----------

